# Hausarbeit -> Datenbankzugriff über JDBC



## Crassy85 (27. Jul 2006)

Hallo, 

muss eine 10-seitige Hausarbeit zu dem Thema machen,... Da es ja eig. nicht schwer ist, frage ich mich was ich alles in den 10 Seiten schreiben soll. 

Könntet ihr mir Tipps für ein gutes Inhaltsverzeichnis liefern? 

Merci!!


----------



## waldwichtel (27. Jul 2006)

geschichte
funktion
beispielcode
...


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2006)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Database-SQL-JDBC/CatalogDatabase-SQL-JDBC.htm


----------

